# Windows 8 and Epson SX115



## JNWS (Jan 17, 2013)

Have just moved to Windows 8 on a new Desktop and cannot find a driver for my EPSON SX 115, so the printer "cannot be found". Can anyone help ?
thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Epson Stylus SX115 : Drivers & Software

This link has Windows 8 drivers


----------



## JNWS (Jan 17, 2013)

Many thanks


----------

